# Duck Dynasty



## sthiede

Did anyone watch Duck Dynasty last night, and was Willie driving a Toyota Tundra?


----------



## Quack Attacker

Thats what i thought it was too.


----------



## lewy149

Im torn in that, its like 85% american made, and assembled here. Its like 6th most american made vehicle. I don't like they r non union. Other than that I could care less about the money staying here. Japanese ceo make ways less than american who are paying a sliver of taxes. Plus who many employees r paying taxes vs all the laid off gm ones?? I've thought on this quite a bit on my next truck. Plus why can they build trucks here but gm has to "strengthen ties in china" .. I know I will never own a gm after that quote.


----------



## sthiede

Pretty much everything these days has some "foreign" in it. But with toyota or honda or any other similar brands, its a foreign manufacturer with foreign components. Chevy, Ford, Dodge...all american manufacturers...Personally, I cant justify ever buying a Toyota truck...just doesn't seem right to me, and it seems a bit out of place for the "duckmen" to be driving them as well. Just my opinion.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon

I am thinking the show is not going to last to long. I watched the first one and it was okay. The second one was just slow and boring. It much reality TV type of production to hold my interest. I deleted the remaining ones scheduled to be recorded.


----------



## lewy149

sthiede said:


> Pretty much everything these days has some "foreign" in it. But with toyota or honda or any other similar brands, its a foreign manufacturer with foreign components. Chevy, Ford, Dodge...all american manufacturers...Personally, I cant justify ever buying a Toyota truck...just doesn't seem right to me, and it seems a bit out of place for the "duckmen" to be driving them as well. Just my opinion.


Wrong, that tundra is american made with way more american made parts than any american brand truck, you'd be surprised how many foreign companies have american made motors n drive trains vs american companies with the same stuff foreign made. There is no legitimate argument any american company why they don't manufacturer them here, when the top 5 most american made cars are all by foreign manufacturers and assembled here. The only thing I don't like with the foreigns companies is the lack of union.


----------



## bc21

sthiede said:


> Pretty much everything these days has some "foreign" in it. But with toyota or honda or any other similar brands, its a foreign manufacturer with foreign components. Chevy, Ford, Dodge...all american manufacturers...Personally, I cant justify ever buying a Toyota truck...just doesn't seem right to me, and it seems a bit out of place for the "duckmen" to be driving them as well. Just my opinion.


Well put.


----------



## lewy149

http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2012/02/06/good-question-which-cars-are-the-most-american/

http://www.cars.com/go/advice/Story.jsp?section=top&subject=ami&story=amMade0611


Toyota is building cars here n sending em back to japan?? Please american companies tell me how much money ur saving building em out if the country.


----------



## sthiede

lewy149 said:


> Wrong, that tundra is american made with way more american made parts than any american brand truck, you'd be surprised how many foreign companies have american made motors n drive trains vs american companies with the same stuff foreign made. There is no legitimate argument any american company why they don't manufacturer them here, when the top 5 most american made cars are all by foreign manufacturers and assembled here. The only thing I don't like with the foreigns companies is the lack of union.


 
Again, a matter of opinion. I happen to work at one of the aformentioned American maunfacturers and tend to disagree with you to an extent. I do agree that a lot of components are foreign made, but Toyota originated from foreign soil, and you cant tell me that large quantities of the money spent on those vehicles dont go to the Japanese...


----------



## lewy149

http://www.google.com/url?q=http://...spw7RA&usg=AFQjCNHyc9KnnaPzvdSHXhm3WHSZV20nDw

Not sure if that's what I was looking 4


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

toyota is huge down in southern states. alabama/tennessee/mississippi/texas are all big toyota manufacture states.

duckmen are not from michigan. the buy here, keep your money here mentality is really strong in michigan...and midwest but really is kinda ironic since all it has rewarded michigan with is shipping more manufacturing to mexico.

i disagree brandon, i think this show is gonna go longer than 1 season.


p.s. the reason why our trucks now go 200,000 miles and are worth more than 10$ at the end of 5 years...you can thank toyota for forcing american manufacturers to catch up to them. 

p.s.s. why do you think every terrorist drives around dirka, dirka'n in a toyota?


----------



## lewy149

sthiede said:


> Again, a matter of opinion. I happen to work at one of the aformentioned American maunfacturers and tend to disagree with you to an extent. I do agree that a lot of components are foreign made, but Toyota originated from foreign soil, and you cant tell me that large quantities of the money spent on those vehicles dont go to the Japanese...


Id rather see dollars going to american workers than our corrupt government. There's no reason our auto makers are not bringing jobs back or our government pressuring them bring them back. How much is made here isn't opinion its fact. Do u realize how many jobs they have created intentionally and inadvertently? I own 4 fords by the way. Times r changing and I have no idea if ill ever buy a foreign company car but the temptation is there when it took more american jobs to build it than did an american company car.


----------



## lewy149

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> toyota is huge down in southern states. alabama/tennessee/mississippi/texas are all big toyota manufacture states.
> 
> duckmen are not from michigan. the buy here, keep your money here mentality is really strong in michigan...and midwest but really is kinda ironic since all it has rewarded michigan with is shipping more manufacturing to mexico.
> 
> i disagree brandon, i think this show is gonna go longer than 1 season.
> 
> 
> p.s. the reason why our trucks now go 200,000 miles and are worth more than 10$ at the end of 5 years...you can thank toyota for forcing american manufacturers to catch up to them.
> 
> p.s.s. why do you think every terrorist drives around dirka, dirka'n in a toyota?


You rarely see used tundras for sale???


----------



## lewy149

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> toyota is huge down in southern states. alabama/tennessee/mississippi/texas are all big toyota manufacture states.
> 
> duckmen are not from michigan. the buy here, keep your money here mentality is really strong in michigan...and midwest but really is kinda ironic since all it has rewarded michigan with is shipping more manufacturing to mexico.
> 
> i disagree brandon, i think this show is gonna go longer than 1 season.
> 
> 
> p.s. the reason why our trucks now go 200,000 miles and are worth more than 10$ at the end of 5 years...you can thank toyota for forcing american manufacturers to catch up to them.
> 
> p.s.s. why do you think every terrorist drives around dirka, dirka'n in a toyota?


My dad and the town of gladwin received that very reward, it killed this town


----------



## lewy149

Ford #1 manufactured in brazil
Ford #2 manufactured in canada 
Ford #3 1972 made here
Ford #4 manufactured in canada


----------



## lewy149

So if for every 100 camery sold u create 20 american jobs how many foreign jobs have we created and stripped from here


----------



## KalamazooKid

I absolutely LOVE the show so far - pure entertainment. I'm a Ford or Chevy guy but couldn't care less what they drive.


----------



## sthiede

I honestly do not care what the duckmen, or anyone else for that matter chooses to drive either. figured it was a good topic for discussion. they are there own person and can make there own choices. Fact of the matter is they are getting paid to drive that brand. Doesn't mean I have to agree with it. I drive Chevrolet and always will. For those of you that want to continue arguing, go for it...I'm done.


----------



## sthiede

and BTW, I also love the show so far...now i'm done..


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

sthiede said:


> and BTW, I also love the show so far...now i'm done..


i drive a POS dodge...would love to drive their toyota tho...lol.


----------



## pikemaster789

speaking of beavers to direct this thread back to hunting for that matter (even though beavers is a double edged sword on topics). Whats with the hate for beavers? I realize they kill most of the trees by the water but it seems to me they create a lot of good habitat by daming creeks. My favorite hunting spots are beaver ponds. I have buddies who like to trap and I wont open my mouth about my beaver haunts. I hate seeing a dam break or the beavers killed off and watching a great duck hunting area drain to nothing but an open field.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

pikemaster789 said:


> speaking of beavers to direct this thread back to hunting for that matter (even though beavers is a double edged sword on topics). Whats with the hate for beavers? I realize they kill most of the trees by the water but it seems to me they create a lot of good habitat by daming creeks. My favorite hunting spots are beaver ponds. I have buddies who like to trap and I wont open my mouth about my beaver haunts. I hate seeing a dam break or the beavers killed off and watching a great duck hunting area drain to nothing but an open field.


its depends on the area/location. when your talkin down south and big areas that are seasonally flooded timber hunting...they gotta draw that water down before a certain time or it will kill off A LOT of acres of big trees. having a beaver block a drainage or something similar would reek havoc in that situation. I imagine this is why Phil goes after them.

now if i had a 1 acre beaver pond in the U.P., i myself wouldn't be goin after the beaver that made it.


----------



## pikemaster789

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> its depends on the area/location. when your talkin down south and big areas that are seasonally flooded timber hunting...they gotta draw that water down before a certain time or it will kill off A LOT of acres of big trees. having a beaver block a drainage or something similar would reek havoc in that situation. I imagine this is why Phil goes after them.
> 
> now if i had a 1 acre beaver pond in the U.P., i myself wouldn't be goin after the beaver that made it.



Makes sense shi kid. My ponds are all damed streams that would hold 0 ducks otherwise. I was stoked to hunt a new pond last summer absolutely loaded with woodies, few mals, and even scared four black ducks out one day in september. Someone blew out the dam before season and now it is nothing but a field. I have another pond that the same scenario happened. I stupidly didnt scout during the summer and walked out to it for the goose opener, a half mile walk through the woods with gun and decoys (you know how heavy goose floaters can be) only to find a large green meadow with one small piece of water that hardly held a woody.


----------



## nofork

After reading some of the replies to my post , I understand the term "sportsman" as this forum is called has a very dubious meaning.
I lived and hunted on the Gulf Coast for many years and my impressions of the attitudes from most of the hunters I encountered there has tempered my views of people like the Duckmen. 
I have been a conservationist all my adult life, and work hard at it every day. I work with landowners and farmers every day to enhance and preserve private lands for wildlife. I am also habitat chairman for the local chapter of Pheasants Forever and work with the local chapter of Delta Waterfowl putting out nesting boxes and tubes.
I believe it is important to give back personally to something that gives my friends and me so much pleasure.
My point is that when the general public sees these yokels on TV, they think ALL hunters are like them. Right or wrong, this is public perception. 

I am not like them, nor are my hunting buddies, and I will assure you I hunt and fish most every day of the legal seasons throughout the year.


----------



## TSS Caddis

nofork said:


> They continually show their obsession with killing any kind of game without show any ethical constraint. They then have the audacity to try to imply they have godly and strong family values by showing the youngsters in the family.
> If the family was truly thankful about what they have they would be leaders in conservation and ethical restraint to the rest of their peers and kin.
> They could donate some time and money to further the cause of wetland conservation, instead of killing beavers because they exist.
> I guess I'm expecting too much from people who eat squirrel brains!


I've watched all episodes. I've seen them catch frogs twice, it was clear both times that it was to eat them. They also had 10 seconds on netting catfish which it was also clear it was to eat. So I'm not sure as long as they stay within any posted limits and eat what they kill what kind of ethical constraint you think they are lacking?

I swear now days, half of the hunters and fisherman are more aligned with PETA in their way of thinking. Heaven forbid someone shoot a limit of ducks every day out, keep bass, kill a trout, shoot any deer less than 100 inches etc... 

In watching the show, I was left with the opposite perception as you. I was left with the perception that they were harvesting to feed their family. I've found in any rural place that I've hunted, Alaska, Maine, North Carolina, etc... that people fill their freezers when any given season is open. They embrace hunting as a sport, but equally important as a way to feed their family. This is not for lack of grocery stores or feeling the need to kill but preferring to provide for themselves over going to the grocery store. That should be respected, not looked down upon.



nofork said:


> I am not like them, nor are my hunting buddies, and I will assure you *I hunt* and fish *most every day of the legal seasons *throughout the year.


So what do you do with all that meat? Did you stay within limits? How is your hunting any different than what you saw on TV?

That is great that you engage in habitat work. I'd imagine that having the land that the Duck Commander has that he is doing a lot of it as well.


----------



## lewy149

TSS Caddis said:


> I've watched all episodes. I've seen them catch frogs twice, it was clear both times that it was to eat them. They also had 10 seconds on netting catfish which it was also clear it was to eat. So I'm not sure as long as they stay within any posted limits and eat what they kill what kind of ethical constraint you think they are lacking?
> 
> I swear now days, half of the hunters and fisherman are more aligned with PETA in their way of thinking. Heaven forbid someone shoot a limit of ducks every day out, keep bass, kill a trout, shoot any deer less than 100 inches etc...
> 
> In watching the show, I was left with the opposite perception as you. I was left with the perception that they were harvesting to feed their family. I've found in any rural place that I've hunted, Alaska, Maine, North Carolina, etc... that people fill their freezers when any given season is open. They embrace hunting as a sport, but equally important as a way to feed their family. This is not for lack of grocery stores or feeling the need to kill but preferring to provide for themselves over going to the grocery store. That should be respected, not looked down upon.
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you do with all that meat? Did you stay within limits? How is your hunting any different than what you saw on TV?
> 
> That is great that you engage in habitat work. I'd imagine that having the land that the Duck Commander has that he is doing a lot of it as well.


Well said, I have a freezer full of duck, goose, deer, walleye, perch, and rabbits. If you find anything wrong with that you can kiss my a**


----------



## bc21

nofork said:


> After watching a couple of prior shows on an outdoor channel, and this latest "reality" show, It confirms my first impression of this family of greedy gamehogs.
> They continually show their obsession with killing any kind of game without show any ethical constraint.


What did you find unethical? Other than getting rid of beaver dams to prevent tons of trees from dying (not sure how that is "unethical")... They were hunting and eating what they harvested. Would it be better if they showed the whole family shopping for steaks at the store and then eating those?


----------



## rentalrider

lewy149 said:


> Well said, I have a freezer full of duck, goose, deer, walleye, perch, and rabbits. If you find anything wrong with that you can kiss my a**


Walleye you say?  Nothing in my book beats walleye cooked correctly. Thanks, now I'm hungry. As for the show I never really cared for the family before the show (and I shoot a Benelli) but I actually liked their "style" in the show. Not all about the $. My favorite quote so far: "if you're too busy to be hunting and fishing, well then you're just too busy" (or something to that effect)


----------



## lewy149

rentalrider said:


> Walleye you say?  Nothing in my book beats walleye cooked correctly. Thanks, now I'm hungry. As for the show I never really cared for the family before the show (and I shoot a Benelli) but I actually liked their "style" in the show. Not all about the $. My favorite quote so far: "if you're too busy to be hunting and fishing, well then you're just too busy" (or something to that effect)


Yeah i've given a bunch away to make room for fresh fish. If ur in the area im sure there's a quart size bag of fish in there. Been tough so far but got a few fresh ones froze n have had a couple good fish frys so far.


----------



## quack head

Shiaeasse kid "p.s.s. why do you think every terrorist drives around dirka, dirka'n in a toyota?" LOL!

Because American service members love to blow them up?


----------



## Abolt

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Toyotas are very popular down south, so no surprise there. The last two gm's I've bought were made in Canada and Mexico.... WTH? They will also be the last two gm vehicles I'll ever buy cause they suck.


All the Tundra's in Texas come with the "Born in Texas/Built in Texas Sticker". 

Dogs and Trucks I buy American, but his truck was nice. I'd never tell him that though. lol.


----------



## Abolt

Abolt said:


> All the Tundra's in Texas come with the "Born in Texas/Built in Texas Sticker".
> 
> Dogs and Trucks I buy American, but his truck was nice. I'd never tell him that though. lol.


I meant to state a good friend of mine purchased one.


----------



## rentalrider

lewy149 said:


> Yeah i've given a bunch away to make room for fresh fish. If ur in the area im sure there's a quart size bag of fish in there. Been tough so far but got a few fresh ones froze n have had a couple good fish frys so far.


Lewy I might just take you up on that. Even if no fish involved I'd like to put a face to a few of the names on here this year. New bike should be here in a week, some warm day I might head that way.


----------



## lewy149

rentalrider said:


> Lewy I might just take you up on that. Even if no fish involved I'd like to put a face to a few of the names on here this year. New bike should be here in a week, some warm day I might head that way.


The fishing should pick up soon, id try tomorrow but the wind is going to make for a rough day. Ill be on fish soon n we can get u to box some of ur own.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

quack head said:


> Shiaeasse kid "p.s.s. why do you think every terrorist drives around dirka, dirka'n in a toyota?" LOL!
> 
> Because American service members love to blow them up?


hah. make good targets then? 

let me clarify, i was insinuating they were built good and longevity...didn't say they could survive very well vs. our BA american service members. 

that being said, i did recently see a big gun being toted around in the back of a white chevy 1500 (middle east pic) not to long ago...lol. maybe GM breaking into the market.


----------



## QuackCocaine

Not sure if this American/Foreign conversation is still goin on or not, I quit reading after the first page. Here is my opinion on the matter. I am not going to buy a car from here if it is more expensive than a foreign car of similar or equal quality, just to save Joe Shmoe his job at the factory (which you will probably all lose your jobs within 20 years due to the fact machines/robots can already do your job ). We can't compete with foreign car companies due to the fact that they aren't union.

Now as far as the show. I haven't watched it yet, I have watched almost every episode of their Duck Commander show on the Outdoor Channel, that is a boring show lol. All script, then some b-roll of ducks getting crunched.


----------



## lewy149

QuackCocaine said:


> Not sure if this American/Foreign conversation is still goin on or not, I quit reading after the first page. Here is my opinion on the matter. I am not going to buy a car from here if it is more expensive than a foreign car of similar or equal quality, just to save Joe Shmoe his job at the factory (which you will probably all lose your jobs within 20 years due to the fact machines/robots can already do your job ). We can't compete with foreign car companies due to the fact that they aren't union.
> 
> Now as far as the show. I haven't watched it yet, I have watched almost every episode of their Duck Commander show on the Outdoor Channel, that is a boring show lol. All script, then some b-roll of ducks getting crunched.


Your attitude is why we r in this mess... you sicken me


----------



## QuackCocaine

Haha ok!


----------



## QuackCocaine

I love the way you argue a point. Express your opinion and explain why we should do things your way, then the moment someone else says what they think you jump on them and attack their character. And by the way I have a gmc truck, maybe I saved someone's job...


----------



## panfishking

I'm not a fan of the show, watched the 1st episode. All I can say is BORING. It won't get a 2nd season.


----------



## KalamazooKid

Willie was driving an Escalade tonight. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Timber

I think the show is funny. I get a good laugh from it. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## talltrees

sthiede said:


> Did anyone watch Duck Dynasty last night, and was Willie driving a Toyota Tundra?


 
if he was purchasing goats that was an eskalade.


----------



## Timber

Willies brother. If a beaver can build a house. I ought to be able to build a office. Lmao.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## casscityalum

Tonight there was caddy's and chevys. Good show and entertaining even if its staged. The old show was boring with no ducks. The new show is at least funny and no ducks.


Right now Si is prbly my favorite. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

"Now we're cooking with peanut oil." 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## anon2192012

"Some people say I talk fast and they can't understand me.....they just need to think faster."

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## smoke

craigrh13 said:


> i like watching the show. It is better then seeing all these other tools like chad belding, Foiles, and all the other black hoodie fools that are taking over main stream duck hunting.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :yikes:  :cwm27: :cwm27: Yup I agree. It seemed to spawn and whole new breed of lil tools too.  Looks like some don't want to admit their ********! I'll call them closet ********. You never ate squirrel before pretty tasty little rodent actually? Get in touch with ur ******* side it really isn't that bad to be part of a nation wide org. like Team *******.

Now let me explian; there is a huge differance between being a Red neck and white trash. Thats an entirely different group of individuals. I'm a card carring Red neck but I like farmer beer Miller Lite not PBR. 

One more thing, what does being a follower of Christ have to do with killing animals for consumtion??? It says in the Bible that we are put in charge of every bird of the air, fish in the sea and animal that crawlith upon the ground.? So they are not doing anything that is against the law of La. or bible law. If you've spent anytime down in the Southern part of the US, you would know that there is a war on Beavers and had been for years and years. 

I know a guy Arkansas that makes a good living off from blowing beaver dams, shooting beavers with a .243 and generally harrasing beavers 5 - 6 days a week. Guess what? He never gets rid of the varmints either. Beavers are just like every other predator such as fox, coyotes, ***** etc. They need to be kept in check or they will over populate and wreck what we hold close to our hearts.............waterfowl. 

As for the show I find it sort of goofy and deff. staged but if you look at it as entertainment and get a good laugh out of it......it's ok. I can tell you one thing, not all call makers are like that. That I know to be a fact. There is a bit more that go into my calls than slapping them together in a race to see who can "build the most calls in 10 minutes or whatever it was" blowing a quack or two and blister packing them for sale! But then again, mine sell for more than $15.00 - $25.00. 

Smoke


----------



## craigrh13

Willies Toyota Tundra is more American made then any of your guys Chevys, Fords, and my Ram. Sad Isn't it?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

smoke said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :yikes:  :cwm27: :cwm27: Yup I agree. It seemed to spawn and whole new breed of lil tools too.  Looks like some don't want to admit their ********! I'll call them closet ********. You never ate squirrel before pretty tasty little rodent actually? Get in touch with ur ******* side it really isn't that bad to be part of a nation wide org. like Team *******.
> 
> Now let me explian; there is a huge differance between being a Red neck and white trash. Thats an entirely different group of individuals. I'm a card carring Red neck but I like farmer beer Miller Lite not PBR.
> 
> One more thing, what does being a follower of Christ have to do with killing animals for consumtion??? It says in the Bible that we are put in charge of every bird of the air, fish in the sea and animal that crawlith upon the ground.? So they are not doing anything that is against the law of La. or bible law. If you've spent anytime down in the Southern part of the US, you would know that there is a war on Beavers and had been for years and years.
> 
> I know a guy Arkansas that makes a good living off from blowing beaver dams, shooting beavers with a .243 and generally harrasing beavers 5 - 6 days a week. Guess what? He never gets rid of the varmints either. Beavers are just like every other predator such as fox, coyotes, ***** etc. They need to be kept in check or they will over populate and wreck what we hold close to our hearts.............waterfowl.
> 
> As for the show I find it sort of goofy and deff. staged but if you look at it as entertainment and get a good laugh out of it......it's ok. I can tell you one thing, not all call makers are like that. That I know to be a fact. There is a bit more that go into my calls than slapping them together in a race to see who can "build the most calls in 10 minutes or whatever it was" blowing a quack or two and blister packing them for sale! But then again, mine sell for more than $15.00 - $25.00.
> 
> Smoke


hehe, so true. well said.

watching these guys reminds me so much of goin down there and hunting bayou. all the crazy cajun's and wild things you come across. possum soup is an actual real food there.


----------



## choc24/7

got faces painted 24/7


----------



## snapon

Cmon guys, lets look at this in this way, We all know the car companies are a BIG player in MI as far as employment. Facts are facts though, They ALL use lots of foreign components ,or are actually rebadged foreign cars.

You Union guys, think about this, You insist on your position that buying a GM example,saves your jobs,It may do that for now.But look at the mentioned components,how many divisions were axed,how many small shops in the state were closed to make room for these Chinese parts? How many Union guys got tossed over this? where was the "solidarity"?

The reason I stated my position concerning Japan over China is ,yes, Japan and the US fought a major war 70 years ago, yes japan did flood the market with cheap cars in the 70s,(with the US Govt. blessing BTW) but now, their products have very high ratings and quality, and their workers are paid VERY well, just like you! 
The Chinese worker is part of a Communist society, makes very little, and that same Chinese Govt, is a rival,politically and militarily to the US. and yes, China does prod North Korea into agitating the US and Japan.

China;s entire military budget is spent on preparing to dislodge the US and its allies from the far east,anyone who cannot see this is blind,or just ignorant of the subject,without China, North Korea would have collapsed years ago.

Now ,lets hear all the Japanese car bashing continue,and then brag up your new Honda or Yamaha quad on another thread.


----------



## wavie

Phil would enjoy this. Was back home and attended the NAFA with my boys. Walls of beaver pelts. 









My new favorite line, "when you see flashing lights, its every man for himself"


----------



## lewy149

snapon said:


> Cmon guys, lets look at this in this way, We all know the car companies are a BIG player in MI as far as employment. Facts are facts though, They ALL use lots of foreign components ,or are actually rebadged foreign cars.
> 
> You Union guys, think about this, You insist on your position that buying a GM example,saves your jobs,It may do that for now.But look at the mentioned components,how many divisions were axed,how many small shops in the state were closed to make room for these Chinese parts? How many Union guys got tossed over this? where was the "solidarity"?
> 
> The reason I stated my position concerning Japan over China is ,yes, Japan and the US fought a major war 70 years ago, yes japan did flood the market with cheap cars in the 70s,(with the US Govt. blessing BTW) but now, their products have very high ratings and quality, and their workers are paid VERY well, just like you!
> The Chinese worker is part of a Communist society, makes very little, and that same Chinese Govt, is a rival,politically and militarily to the US. and yes, China does prod North Korea into agitating the US and Japan.
> 
> China;s entire military budget is spent on preparing to dislodge the US and its allies from the far east,anyone who cannot see this is blind,or just ignorant of the subject,without China, North Korea would have collapsed years ago.
> 
> Now ,lets hear all the Japanese car bashing continue,and then brag up your new Honda or Yamaha quad on another thread.


 http://www.motorcycle-usa.com/814/9968/Motorcycle-Article/Timmonsville-Honda-ATV-Plant-Tour.aspx

http://www.times-herald.com/local/Yamaha-celebrates-move-of--sport--ATV-production-here-0577777


http://atvtelevision.blogspot.com/2011/02/where-are-atvs-made.html


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

lewy149 said:


> http://www.motorcycle-usa.com/814/9968/Motorcycle-Article/Timmonsville-Honda-ATV-Plant-Tour.aspx
> 
> http://www.times-herald.com/local/Yamaha-celebrates-move-of--sport--ATV-production-here-0577777
> 
> 
> http://atvtelevision.blogspot.com/2011/02/where-are-atvs-made.html


whats ironic about those links is this.

out of all the big ATV manufacturers..
polaris (U.S. manufacturers) is moving its production to mexico...lol.

also this year, arctic cat announced that they will start building snowmobile engines in house starting in 2013 or 2014 (can't remember). they have used Suzuki motors forever and the recent popularity of their UTV motors/sales decided to move the snowmobile engine production in house (with the help of Suzuki).


----------



## lewy149

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> whats ironic about those links is this.
> 
> out of all the big ATV manufacturers..
> polaris (U.S. manufacturers) is moving its production to mexico...lol.
> 
> also this year, arctic cat announced that they will start building snowmobile engines in house starting in 2013 or 2014 (can't remember). they have used Suzuki motors forever and the recent popularity of their UTV motors/sales decided to move the snowmobile engine production in house (with the help of Suzuki).


Yep anymore you really have too look into stuff before you start spouting off. Most of it is not how it seems


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

lewy149 said:


> Yep anymore you really have too look into stuff before you start spouting off. Most of it is not how it seems


but lewy you are counterdicting yourself a little bit.

is it ok to buy an american made honda ATV....and not ok to buy an american made Toyota?


----------



## lewy149

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> but lewy you are counterdicting yourself a little bit.
> 
> is it ok to buy an american made honda ATV....and not ok to buy an american made Toyota?


Uhhh not what im saying, im tore only on the union vs non union issue. This whole time I've defended anyone who wanted to buy a toyota. Also said I will not buy a gm. Ford yes Toyota ....... undecided. The spouting off wasn't directed to u. Just towards people who have no idea what's really going on. I was saying the same about big auto shipping our jobs over seas yet foreign companies r sending jobs here. People blame the union on gm downfall. But its more like packing up the flint truck plant 3 or 4 times n sending it to canada then bringing back n retraining them n sending it back. Bet that was cost effective.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

lewy149 said:


> Uhhh not what im saying, im tore only on the union vs non union issue. This whole time I've defended anyone who wanted to buy a toyota. Also said I will not buy a gm. Ford yes Toyota ....... undecided. The spouting off wasn't directed to u. Just towards people who have no idea what's really going on. I was saying the same about big auto shipping our jobs over seas yet foreign companies r sending jobs here. People blame the union on gm downfall. But its more like packing up the flint truck plant 3 or 4 times n sending it to canada then bringing back n retraining them n sending it back. Bet that was cost effective.


gotcha.

i work in an industry that is flooded with chinese product...kinda sucks because the same guys that tell me to buy american and get pissy with me over it usually goto walmart and buy the chinese version of my product and don't think twice while doing it.

and..not to pile on...I live in a uaw/gm town. I know more gm workers on disability at this moment than actually working there. :yikes:


----------



## lawnboy

I always get a kick out of reading a bunch of line rats try and tell each other which vehicle had what percent of parts in it. The real money is in the research and development ... Now please tell me grease monkeys what is the percentages in this area and how much is done overseas


----------



## lewy149

lawnboy said:


> I always get a kick out of reading a bunch of line rats try and tell each other which vehicle had what percent of parts in it. The real money is in the research and development ... Now please tell me grease monkeys what is the percentages in this area and how much is done overseas


Ask Toyota how much of their truck is designed right here in Michigan


----------



## TSS Caddis

Free market, go where you need to in order to make the most profit for shareholders. Capitalism at it's finest.

Companies will go with whatever offshore/onshore model generates the most profit. Obviously for Toyota and BMW mfg in the US is a more profitable model for them over shipping here. With that said, you have to wonder is it purely union vs. non-union that makes building in the US more profitable for them? Who knows, but any company where under achieving workers are protected from dismissal is at a competitive disadvantage.


----------



## lewy149

TSS Caddis said:


> Free market, go where you need to in order to make the most profit for shareholders. Capitalism at it's finest.
> 
> Companies will go with whatever offshore/onshore model generates the most profit. Obviously for Toyota and BMW mfg in the US is a more profitable model for them over shipping here. With that said, you have to wonder is it purely union vs. non-union that makes building in the US more profitable for them? Who knows, but any company where under achieving workers are protected from dismissal is at a competitive disadvantage.


Its not the union, its the sue happy crap world we live in. Our scheduler here in my building is useless non union and got promoted. I swear the find the dumbest fer on earth n making a team leader. Its that way ne where u go they r scared to fire someone over getting sued. At amway I worked with a ton of them useless people n u either had to.fail a drug test or stealing or fighting to lose ur job.


----------



## gillcommander

I'm probably gonna be the biggest idiot on this thread...I actually work at a car dealership that sells both Ford & Toyotas and am thankful I can make a living by doing so. So...my contribution to this thread is twofold:

1) They are both good products 

And

2) I also like the show - I watch it not to learn about duck hunting but rather I because find it humorous watching these guys obviously having the time of their lives (we should all be so lucky)! Its better than most of the junk on tv right now in my opinion!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zorba

I know these guys. I grew up with them. Only the beards are shorter and the names are different. :lol:


----------



## mi duckdown

That show is a waste of electricity. No mater what.


----------



## rentalrider

gillcommander said:


> I also like the show - I watch it not to learn about duck hunting but rather I because find it humorous watching these guys obviously having the time of their lives (we should all be so lucky)! Its better than most of the junk on tv right now in my opinion!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I couldn't agree more. These guys are living my dream. Hunt, fish, crab and screw off all day long with your best buds and come home to a wife who's hotter than you deserve and a warm dinner. What's not to like? Much better than "housewives of ____" where they don't appreciate what they've got, spend their time trying to outdo each other and have no family/Christian values. I like it, for these reasons alone. I still like hunting shows, which this is clearly not, but I enjoy the carefree nature of this. I will watch every episode that runs and I've not said that since the A-team was still being filmed lol. Yeah, maybe I'm getting old :lol:


----------



## nofork

Yeah, but it is really funny. These guys are like a bunch of little kids with beards. What a bunch of clowns. It made me laugh several times. 
I like the show now that I realized it is only entertainment.


----------



## onebad800

Yes and my wife thought i was a ******* till she watched the show , we both laughed alot........I think its hilarious and jealous too.


----------



## casscityalum

mi duckdown said:


> That show is a waste of electricity. No mater what.


So is your post  



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TVCJohn

The wife and I watch the show. We think it's pretty funny....I know folks like that down south. I remember seeing their VHS's years ago. I thought why are a bunch of ugly bubbas doing a hunting show. I guess they got the last laugh.


----------



## smoke

The show is doing EXACTLY what they wanted it to do. 8 pages long and still going. Advertising gents that's all it is and what it was meant to do. It looks like it's working well too. Ole willie may look like a tool but he's got it going on. Personally I wouldn't use any of their calls or anything else but that doesn't mean others won't buy them because of seeing the show on A&E. It's all about exposure and selling their wears. And yall are drinkin the poison koolade. JK LOL

Smoke goin frog giggin


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon

Okay so my sister in law is watching the show and telling my wife about it so now I am watching it again with my wife :lol:

We watched the frog catching in the golf course last night I have to admit it was funny.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

smoke said:


> The show is doing EXACTLY what they wanted it to do. 8 pages long and still going. Advertising gents that's all it is and what it was meant to do. It looks like it's working well too. Ole willie may look like a tool but he's got it going on. Personally I wouldn't use any of their calls or anything else but that doesn't mean others won't buy them because of seeing the show on A&E. It's all about exposure and selling their wears. And yall are drinkin the poison koolade. JK LOL
> 
> Smoke goin frog giggin


gotta admit, i always thought their calls were crappy...maybe still do, i dont know as i don't mess with many calls anymore. just kinda envy that they are still goin and by the looks of it still going strong. great marketing (beard, facepaint and some hillbilly hunt videos....gotta give them credit there. 

outside of the scripted show, ol'man phil does come of as authentic and real. I've always liked his personality from early videos, guess that made me a fan. It does help that for the past 30yrs he hasn't been caught hunting over bait or over bagging...and if he did, i dont know about it.


----------



## craigrh13

See they make face paint ok. Phil is an original. These newer hollywood duck hunters you see on the hunting shows are jus poser morons. All of these other douche bag morons now days ruin it. Maybe it is because they have the stickers on their truck, the bands on their lanyard, and the ever so awesome black hoodie to make sure they look super awesome.


----------



## rentalrider

For the record I wouldn't own one of their calls if you gave it to me, it's not about advertising to ALL of us. I will however continue watching their show


----------



## T.J.

i love there dvds they speak duck and speak it well. they got big personality's if you get past the scripted crap and just listen to how they talk to one another that's most of the stuff i pic up on as funny. the calls sound good but i dont like how there wedged together. but i love the show and every thing they have done in the past.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

mi duckdown said:


> That show is a waste of electricity. No mater what.


Grayphase???


----------



## bad dog

Zorba said:


> I know these guys. I grew up with them. Only the beards are shorter and the names are different. :lol:


......and they don't have there own show......

You can say what you will about Toyota's, Walmart's and Union's, but these guys are funny.


----------



## Duke

I was wondering when this thread might get on the subject of their calls... How on earth have they sold that many of those darn things!??? Must be standard issue down south. I didn't think any call makers were that filthy rich! Certainly explains how they moved up in marriage though

At least the Drake call is handy and a good one to give to kids for backup vocals. 

As for the DVDs, I think we need a new post of Top 10 Duckmen moments. Hands down my vote is for Phil "clearing a shooting lane" in the middle of the morning's hunt. Funniest thing I've ever seen in a show! Don't want to give it away to people who haven't- you need to watch the old DVDs, period!


----------



## Jimw

I'd vote for the deer flip for #1.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

Jimw said:


> I'd vote for the deer flip for #1.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


haha...i'll vote for the deer cartwheel from the duck blind.


----------



## SgtClaymore

Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> I am thinking the show is not going to last to long. I watched the first one and it was okay. The second one was just slow and boring. It much reality TV type of production to hold my interest. I deleted the remaining ones scheduled to be recorded.


I really don't see it lasting more than 2 seasons myself!


----------



## lewy149

SgtClaymore said:


> I really don't see it lasting more than 2 seasons myself!


That's why your not a millionaire call maker , that grew up n a house without running water
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bbi-smoke

SgtClaymore said:


> I really don't see it lasting more than 2 seasons myself!


I think I am liking it more each show, the last two episodes had me laughing my butt off! " he's a super beaver" LOL 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

SgtClaymore said:


> I really don't see it lasting more than 2 seasons myself!


I doubt they were even talkin "multiple seasons" when they decided to make it.

sure is a lot of pessimists out there.









pes·si·mist&#8194; &#8194;[pes-uh-mist]
noun
1.
a person who habitually sees or anticipates the worst or is disposed to be gloomy.


----------



## TNL

You're arguing about truck brands? Really? Willie is hairy, but he ain't no dummy. He went with whatever company offered them comped vehicles that would be prominently displayed on their show. And for those that are worried profits are leaving our fair land, you probably already own stock in Toyota - most large 401 (k) have funds invested there.

The show was better as DC. Now it's a bit too scripted with the focus off Phil (Terry Bradshaw was his back up QB at LTU). Willie moved into a bigger house for this show and is all about the brand. It had to be watered down for prime time with different story lines each week other than killing ducks. I would still rather watch it than most of the other stuff on TV. Jase absolutely kills me.


----------



## DIYsportsman

I watch it for si's wisdom...

This is my opinion but i dont think the truck is used as advertisement because they wouldnt have blacked out the toyota symbol on the truck if it was..


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## QuackCocaine

i like how Si has unlimited uses for the word " HEY "
ive met a few good ol' boys down south that use it similarly. cracks me up


----------



## bbi-smoke

Jase cracks me up too! 
I don't care who's driving what! 
It's this simple, this show entertains me, like tv is supposed to! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## T.J.

How the hell do people not like this show? I realize there is a script to it but thats t.v you aint never watched a t.v. show that wasn't scripted that wasn't an improve comedy. Me and airboat Joe did a Bowfishing show for a show called extreme fishing with Robinson green. I thought we would do our thing and they would just film it....not so much. They have to appeal to a broad audience not just other hunters and ********. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tron322

lovin it, best line for this month "Where are the Grapes":lol:


----------



## nofork

The winery bit was hilarious. Si, and Jase are my favorites.


----------



## Timber

Darn!! I missed it last night; forgot it was on.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## N M Mechanical

I watch it on "on demand" I enjoy the entertainment value of it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wyldkat49766

My son had set this on the DVR a while ago and I just happened to be bored and clicked on it. Im sorry but it is funny as hell. I look forward to what shenanigans that they can get into. That and I just love how Phil and Si 'talk'.

So far my fave part was where Si recorded his 'water sounds' and they were using it to lure in the beavers. Phil got tired and shot it and then everyone wakes up just shooting.


----------



## DIYsportsman

Lol si at the smooch booth!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## bowfishing obsessed

The Tundra is made in America! Fords and Chevys are Mexican and Canadian built. That argument is about 20 years old. I have owned all three and the toyotas, in my opinion are built way better. My 1996 Toyota T-100 is still running like new after 200,000 miles, with nothing repaired on it but a starter and regular wear and tear. I have a 2006 Tundra now and wouldn't trade it for any other truck out there. Everybody has there opinion, but I prefer to buy a truck that will last! Can't say that about the "American trucks"


----------



## sthiede

bowfishing obsessed said:


> The Tundra is made in America! Fords and Chevys are Mexican and Canadian built. That argument is about 20 years old. I have owned all three and the toyotas, in my opinion are built way better. My 1996 Toyota T-100 is still running like new after 200,000 miles, with nothing repaired on it but a starter and regular wear and tear. I have a 2006 Tundra now and wouldn't trade it for any other truck out there. Everybody has there opinion, but I prefer to buy a truck that will last! *Can't say that about the "American trucks"*


Disagree. I know plenty of chevys and fords that have 2-300,000 miles and still run like a top. My 2004 chevy has almost 200,000 with no problems, no rust, no issues...


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

sthiede said:


> Disagree. I know plenty of chevys and fords that have 2-300,000 miles and still run like a top. My 2004 chevy has almost 200,000 with no problems, no rust, no issues...


chevy has come a long ways in the dependability department. won't disagree there.

we have a couple duramax's at work that are pushing 300,000 but at $52k a pop.....well thats another story.


----------



## dan52s

Either way weather it was built here or not all the money still goes to japan where there corporate center is at 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

dan52s said:


> Either way weather it was built here or not all the money still goes to japan where there corporate center is at
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


*sigh*.

1) so whats better. japan car builds its product here and employes local americans to build said car.

2) local auto maker takes factory to canada and mexico and builds car/truck there. but profits come back to US.


please pick one.

GM USA and their GM world or whatever...profits GM makes in china do not share with their US counterpart. So how does that work for you? i know this happens because UAW was very pissed about it for the last 5 years and were bitching about it while take concessions to keep gm alive.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

btw, i thought the show was great last night.


----------



## Quack Wacker

WHO CARES CHEVY...FORD...TOYOTA...WILLIE'S GOT A *HOT WIFE:evilsmile*. LETS TALK ABOUT THAT


----------



## lewy149

Quack Wacker said:


> WHO CARES CHEVY...FORD...TOYOTA...WILLIE'S GOT A *HOT WIFE:evilsmile*. LETS TALK ABOUT THAT


Honestly you should and until u do our government will continue to allow big business to screw u and our country. They will bleed our whole country dry. Big business runs our government. Chrysler is owned by fiat so guess where ur money is going and here's an interesting thing on GM http://m.jalopnik.com/5274260/who-owns-the-new-gm


----------



## rentalrider

Lol at Jase and "tires being ******* currency". :lol: I can relate. I've traded everything from transmissions to shotguns for off-road tires!  And yeah, Willie's wife is hot. She's growing on me. :evilsmile


----------



## TSS Caddis

dan52s said:


> Either way weather it was built here or not all the money still goes to japan where there corporate center is at
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


US auto mfg's are publicly traded companies just as Toyota is. For you it makes absolutely no difference where those profits go. You are more than welcome to buy shares of Toyota just as you are welcome to buy shares in GM.


----------



## TSS Caddis

lewy149 said:


> Honestly you should and until u do our government will continue to allow big business to screw u and our country. They will bleed our whole country dry. Big business runs our government. Chrysler is owned by fiat so guess where ur money is going and here's an interesting thing on GM http://m.jalopnik.com/5274260/who-owns-the-new-gm



"Big Business's" goal is to generate profits for share holders. Share holders demand it. Share holders consist of the general public, companies, mutual funds( Including your 401k). We all love to see a 10%+ return on our investments and then complain we don't like what "Big Business" is doing while we reap the rewards of it.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

TSS Caddis said:


> "Big Business's" goal is to generate profits for share holders. Share holders demand it. Share holders consist of the general public, companies, mutual funds( Including your 401k). We all love to see a 10%+ return on our investments and then complain we don't like what "Big Business" is doing while we reap the rewards of it.


this is about the best description out there for it. I like how everyone jumps on big business as the big evil while they check their % returns to their 401k the next day.


----------



## KLR

dan52s said:


> Either way weather it was built here or not all the money still goes to japan where there corporate center is at
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


If that were the case, Detroit would look less like Beirut and more like Dubai.


----------



## lewy149

TSS Caddis said:


> "Big Business's" goal is to generate profits for share holders. Share holders demand it. Share holders consist of the general public, companies, mutual funds( Including your 401k). We all love to see a 10%+ return on our investments and then complain we don't like what "Big Business" is doing while we reap the rewards of it.


You don't put much into your 401k on unemployment


----------



## TSS Caddis

lewy149 said:


> You don't put much into your 401k on unemployment


Without being profitable, corporations fold and no one has a job.

Corporations exists to make a profit, they do not exist to provide jobs and have no obligation to do so. 

Please define who exactly is "Big Business"? 

Just not a fan of the occupy wall street, us against them mentality.


----------



## nofork

"Big Business" is when Willie buys a vineyard. 
These guys are about as corporate as the three stooges. The more I watch it, the funnier it gets. Si, is the family philosopher. It is one reality program I will continue to watch.


----------



## lewy149

TSS Caddis said:


> Without being profitable, corporations fold and no one has a job.
> 
> Corporations exists to make a profit, they do not exist to provide jobs and have no obligation to do so.
> 
> Please define who exactly is "Big Business"?
> 
> Just not a fan of the occupy wall street, us against them mentality.


Amway when the old man ran it was a company now that the kids took it over its big business. Screw everyone and anyone in the pursuit of the all mighty dollar. I left there on great terms so don't think I'm hating on amway. Grand rapids would suck without those families.


----------



## TSS Caddis

lewy149 said:


> Amway when the old man ran it was a company now that the kids took it over its big business. Screw everyone and anyone in the pursuit of the all mighty dollar. I left there on great terms so don't think I'm hating on amway. Grand rapids would suck without those families.


Privately owned companies are the exception to all of this since they have no obligation to shareholders.

Still wondering when you say "Big Business" is screwing America, who falls under that definition since you listed an example of someone that is not part of the perceived problem.


----------



## lewy149

TSS Caddis said:


> Privately owned companies are the exception to all of this since they have no obligation to shareholders.
> 
> Still wondering when you say "Big Business" is screwing America, who falls under that definition since you listed an example of someone that is not part of the perceived problem.


They r tho. They keep shipping more n more things to be made over seas n have completely forgotten the people who have made them what they r. Its every where. People are losing sight of what drives are country and its the little man. I guess its not big business its just people n greed. I'm in the minority. When asked what I was hoping for in our new contract I said a job for 30 more years. I don't need a raise keep hiring and keep me employed. I have the luxury of a good job and don't need to ruin over being greedy for more money. Most of the plant was more than happy with our new contract but we still have morons who want to if we could have got more and think the union is with the company cause we took the first offer. Well it wasn't and 2 nd we have a good relationship between the 2 so it went well during negotiations. Well these same greedy people end up in power and forget its not all about me lts about longevity n every one. Toyota is thriving n bringing jobs here. GM is struggling n sending then out and the big difference between the 2 are CEO pay. You have guys taking huge bonuses for putting the ax to people and for what??? Its all going to come to a grinding hault. This theory of we r going to sell technology to the we have to change is BS. Its anything medical what a racket. 10,000 for the guy to fix my hernia. That's just him no anesthesia or anything else. I under stand college is expensive but that's is BS too. We might have funding for it if all our good jobs were not being replaced with 8 dollar an hour junk. Occupy wall street... what ever. I don't believe in handouts but I believe in lending a hand when someone needs it. Its y i still pick people up who r broke down on the side of the rode. People are completely losing touch with civility. Also I believe modern medicine has completely stopped the evolution of the human race and is actually sending it backwards. But thats a long talk and if you don't see it... your probably one of em


----------



## lewy149

Sorry if its messed up on my phone. Caddis I don't think we r that far off on our opinions its hard to convey everything on a 3 inch keyboard.


----------



## TSS Caddis

If being part of the problem is understanding we live in a capitalist country, then yes, I am part of the problem.


----------



## Timber

I can't convey big business to you because my phone, and I don't know my ass from a hole in the wall Caddis buddy. Sorry rant some people just do it to me.


----------



## lewy149

Timber said:


> I can't convey big business to you because my phone, and I don't know my ass from a hole in the wall Caddis buddy. Sorry rant some people just do it to me.


Can't wait to see u cash ur unemployment checks cause I know u have no idea how to pull your head out your ass. PS I wouldn't apologize from what I hear they share my feeling on your intelligence level.


----------



## Timber

lewy149 said:


> Can't wait to see u cash ur unemployment checks cause I know u have no idea how to pull your head out your ass. PS I wouldn't apologize from what I hear they share my feeling on your intelligence level.[/QUOT
> 
> jdkljfaksljdflsakjf asasjfs sorry it's my phone just ask my dad, because I'm just an ignorant jackass. LOL


----------



## Timber

By the way your sources sucks, and he took advantage of you selling you that boat with hole blown in it, and junk decoys, my ignorant little buddy. :lol:


----------



## lewy149

Timber said:


> By the way your sources sucks, and he took advantage of you selling you that boat with hole blown in it, and junk decoys, my ignorant little buddy. :lol:


*** are you talking about?? 

Boy would the world have been a better place if your dad would have just left you on a towel


----------



## Timber

You talk like your such a big man, why don't you stop using others on here to help try and defend you, your a big man or at least talk like one. Most everybody on here arre very decent people, and I don't think your a bad kid you just live in a cave of youth and ignornace, and you need to humbled by some one, and if you were not so young I would put you right in your place in any way shape or form, and if you dont like what i have to say you know where to find me.


----------



## Timber

lewy149 said:


> *** are you talking about??
> 
> Boy would the world have been a better place if your dad would have just left you on a towel


That not what my son said, I gave your girlfriend.


----------



## Timber

Give the misses my love. :lol:


----------



## lewy149

Timber said:


> That not what my son said, I gave your girlfriend.


????


----------



## lewy149

Timber said:


> You talk like your such a big man, why don't you stop using others on here to help try and defend you, your a big man or at least talk like one. Most everybody on here arre very decent people, and I don't think your a bad kid you just live in a cave of youth and ignornace, and you need to humbled by some one, and if you were not so young I would put you right in your place in any way shape or form, and if you dont like what i have to say you know where to find me.


Don't you worry I didn't get this cocky with out having the ass to back it up. Youth and ignorance lil buddy I have more now than you will ever have. Don't be jealous just go use your tears for lubricant.


----------



## lewy149

Timber said:


> You talk like your such a big man, why don't you stop using others on here to help try and defend you, your a big man or at least talk like one. Most everybody on here arre very decent people, and I don't think your a bad kid you just live in a cave of youth and ignornace, and you need to humbled by some one, and if you were not so young I would put you right in your place in any way shape or form, and if you dont like what i have to say you know where to find me.


Where racing out the launch in a no wake zone like a **** chasing a hot dog?


----------



## Timber

lewy149 said:


> Don't you worry I didn't get this cocky with out having the ass to back it up. Youth and ignorance lil buddy I have more now than you will ever have. Don't be jealous just go use your tears for lubricant.


 
Your a big man hiding behind that computer daddy's boy


----------



## Red Ark

nofork said:


> After reading some of the replies to my post , I understand the term "sportsman" as this forum is called has a very dubious meaning.
> I lived and hunted on the Gulf Coast for many years and my impressions of the attitudes from most of the hunters I encountered there has tempered my views of people like the Duckmen.
> I have been a conservationist all my adult life, and work hard at it every day. I work with landowners and farmers every day to enhance and preserve private lands for wildlife. I am also habitat chairman for the local chapter of Pheasants Forever and work with the local chapter of Delta Waterfowl putting out nesting boxes and tubes.
> I believe it is important to give back personally to something that gives my friends and me so much pleasure.
> My point is that when the general public sees these yokels on TV, they think ALL hunters are like them. Right or wrong, this is public perception.
> 
> I am not like them, nor are my hunting buddies, and I will assure you I hunt and fish most every day of the legal seasons throughout the year.


I don't believe you have really watched all of their shows. 

If you go to their web site you will see that their summers are filled with speaking engagements at churches all over the south. They seem to me to give back. 

I know a lot of people who kill and catch and what they take stays in their freezer for years.

I love the show..... They are doing what most of us dream about. 



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Timber

for the next month any time any place you let me know. I'd be happy to humble you.


----------



## lewy149

Timber said:


> Your a big man hiding behind that computer daddy's boy


Umm ok let me guess we can meet at the fairgrounds but you'll show up like the 2x ur were suppose to go hunting? Then have someone else draw the same conclusion the next fall? Lil buddy the day you answer the door to your apartment and a cop ask if your you and you say yes and his next response is you don't look 6'3" 225??? I'll worry about you. I was wrestling clear down at 49 at that time. Is that all u have is daddy's boy?? Your more dim witted than I thought. I've never hit a handicap b4. I really have no idea where you even get the idea my dad has handed me what I have. Go back to **** hole life and leave the me out of it.


----------



## Timber

lewy149 said:


> Umm ok let me guess we can meet at the fairgrounds but you'll show up like the 2x ur were suppose to go hunting? Then have someone else draw the same conclusion the next fall? Lil buddy the day you answer the door to your apartment and a cop ask if your you and you say yes and his next response is you don't look 6'3" 225??? I'll worry about you. I was wrestling clear down at 49 at that time. Is that all u have is daddy's boy?? Your more dim witted than I thought. I've never hit a handicap b4. I really have no idea where you even get the idea my dad has handed me what I have. Go back to **** hole life and leave the me out of it.


 
But,But,But. you little Detroit want to be. Like I said you aint ****, and your ignorant, now shut up and go change you kids diaper, and have my girlfriend change yours while shes at it. You little premadonna


----------



## lewy149

> for the next month any time any place you let me know. I'd be happy to humble you.


Haha priceless the unemployment things already come full circle.. o its a phone not a computer.. unlike you I have way to much stuff going on to waste money and time on cable or home internet


----------



## Timber

to rest of you who have had to read this ****. But I've heard enough out of that dude.


----------



## lewy149

> Originally Posted by lewy149
> Umm ok let me guess we can meet at the fairgrounds but you'll show up like the 2x ur were suppose to go hunting? Then have someone else draw the same conclusion the next fall? Lil buddy the day you answer the door to your apartment and a cop ask if your you and you say yes and his next response is you don't look 6'3" 225??? I'll worry about you. I was wrestling clear down at 49 at that time. Is that all u have is daddy's boy?? Your more dim witted than I thought. I've never hit a handicap b4. I really have no idea where you even get the idea my dad has handed me what I have. Go back to **** hole life and leave the me out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But,But,But. you little Detroit want to be. Like I said you aint ****, and your ignorant, now shut up and go change you kids diaper, and have my girlfriend change yours while shes at it. You little premadonna
Click to expand...

???? Sure dude sure..... I'm guessing you got bad grades cause ur a bad test taker? My god u lack imagination as much as u do intelligence


----------



## lewy149

> to rest of you who have had to read this ****. But I've heard enough out of that dude.


Night lil buddy some of us actually have a job to go to tomorrow


----------



## Timber

lewy149 said:


> Haha priceless the unemployment things already come full circle.. o its a phone not a computer.. unlike you I have way to much stuff going on to waste money and time on cable or home internet


there you go again opening your ignorant mouth with out noing any facts. I rest my case again. :lol: Mr fly weight colleigate wrestler.:lol:


----------



## Timber

anytime any place. Once again give the misses my love.


----------

